# Interesting clamp by Izzy Swan



## GLFaria (31 Jan 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epHHVlm ... ubs_digest

G.


----------



## woodenstx (4 Feb 2016)

Really liked that. Wish I had a bench that needed them :lol:


----------



## LFS19 (5 Feb 2016)

That guy has some good tips, I really like his Chanel.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## adidat (5 Feb 2016)

excellent! thanks for sharing!

adidat!


----------

